# I miss keeping Reptiles :(



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

When I moved nearly 6 months ago, I had to sell up as I was basically making myself homeless and moved in with my sister for a little while. All I took were my eggs which have since hatched and moved on.
I'm now settled in my new place and miss the whole keeping reptiles thing.. I'd like to get back into it but now I'm paying all the bills and everything on my own, I'm just worried about the electricity side of things. I'd love to own a snake, as I have never been allowed to before, but again.. electricity.
Hmm, don't really know the reason for making this thread but meh


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

If you're headed down the snake route a single viv or two shouldn't be that expensive. I live on my own, and am also insolvent. I still find the money

Do it!:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

get a royal in a RUB and use a heat mat if you're really worried about electricity costs. Once you've established the rough idea of keeping it look at moving to a viv with a ceramic.


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

aw, thats really sad...... surely a single smallish snake wont make that much difference to you bill? a corn or something?

provided the NEED doesnt return for owning more!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I may have to look into a certain snake.. I have no idea how to look after one yet, or what they need.. But I'm very tempted.
I've just had my first quarterly bill, which was £60, which I'm impressed with as I had no idea how much electricity costed? But I don't know what a heatmat or bulb on 12-24 hours (?) would cost at all? :|
Would love a Hognose though!


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

In my house there is me my hubby 3 kids 3 snakes 4 geckos and 2 cham houses beardie viv tvs are on all the time 2 laptops big fridge etc our las quarterly was £105 I don't think the reps had much of that on them :2thumb:

Piglet79


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah i have a few, stack upstairs, bigger stack downstairs and various vivs all over, pc laptop tv on etc etc and it doesnt make that much difference i dont think?


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Cresties can be kept at (warm) room temperature :2thumb:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish I knew what the electric bills used to be at my old house tbh, I used to just give my ex £20 a week/fortnight for around 35 animals.. but not got a clue how much they actually cost.

Yeah I used to keep Cresties.. stupidly sold my last Exo Terra about 2 months ago..


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

have a look at this link,its an electricity cost calculator. just enter the ammount of watts and the period of time the item will be on for and it calculates it for you. its for a company called UK Power but is going to be very similar to british gas prices for electricity

a 17 watt heat mat on for 12 hrs a day for 31 days costs.................... wait for it...............£0.63 lol

Electricity Running Cost Calculator from UK Power

so to keep a hognose including food and bedding heating ect should cost you no more than £2.50-£4.50 per month (depending on size of the hoggie)


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

or use this one its a bit easier to use:
Practical Fishkeeping magazine | Electrical / Electricity costs calculator


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

or buy one of these and it keeps track of what your spending!
Plug-in Electricity Cost and Usage Calculator > Maplin


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I haz a snakey now  WOO!


----------

